

Luvit – Node.js-like Asynchronous I/O for Lua - X4
http://luvit.io/ 

======
joshguthrie
I love seeing other languages using Node.js's event loop.

Having spent too much time on Node.js, full async I/O is a concept I have a
hard time living without. I know Node.js's execution process is special, yes,
and I know that on threaded/forked environments, the exact same thing happens
(looking at you mod_cgi), but I still cringe every time I have to make an I/O
call in another language that would be considered as blocking in Node.js's
context.

At the end of the day, languages are just languages, with their pros and their
cons, but with projects like theses, some concepts we just love come to life
in other languages and get us reconsider these languages in a new light.

Related projects:

\- (PHP) ReactPHP [http://reactphp.org/](http://reactphp.org/) \- (Ruby)
Celluloid::IO [http://celluloid.io/](http://celluloid.io/) \- (C++)
node.native
[https://github.com/d5/node.native](https://github.com/d5/node.native)

Now who will make Node.js-like async libraries for Perl, ASP and Python?

~~~
X4
Thank you for sharing your these cool links Josh!

